# Sugestions on Hot Spots



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I am planning on a little updating on the Florida Hot Spot section of the Board.
Any sugestions of Areas , Piers , Inlets , Beaches would be great. Also any links that contain info on your sugestion would be helpful . 

T<------>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is a good place to start for some Tampa Bay to Port St. Joe spots. 
http://www.sportfishingflorida.net/Bridge%20Pier/bridge_wade_pier.htm 

The rundown on the SGI spots are legit, I know because thats where I can be found.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

bigshark88
Thank's for the info on the Tampa Bay to Port St. Joe spots. 


T<------>Lines
Kozlow


----------

